# favourite horus heresy quotes



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

I thought it may be fun to share some of our favourite horus heresy quotes, lets say our top 3?

mine go:
3:Second, you are no longer any brother of mine. I will find you, i will kill you, i will hurl your toxic corpse into hells mouth.(Guilliman,knf)
2:I was there, the day horus slew the emperor(Loken, horus rising)
1: Today, we march for calth(Remus Ventanus, KNF)
Yes, i love the novel knf....


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Gosh, I'd have to look back. Straight off my head I like when Sindermann in _Horus Rising_ is giving that lecture and says something in the line of, "we are right because we have might." I thought it was interesting how Imperial Doctrine explained their reasoning for invading other human societies.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

_"Already, you exalt me for my triumphs, when I ask only that you remember me for my treacheries.
Victory is nothing more than survival. It carries no weight of honour or worth beyond what we ascribe to it.
If you wish to grow wise, learn why brothers betray brothers."_

*Grand Master Khyron, Eighth Brotherhood
*
_The Emperor's Gift_


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Straight off my head I like when Sindermann in Horus Rising is giving that lecture and says something in the line of, "we are right because we have might.


If I recall correctly (and it has been YEARS since I read the novel) wasn't his point "We are mighty _because_ we are right."? That was the point.

He labored heavily on the point that might does not make right. That's caveman-level talk.

I liked when Argel Tal apologizing to the Salamander captain right before ordering fire at the Dropsite Massacre. 

That entire moment touched me. A seeming moment of brotherhood between the Agrel Tal and the captain...the apology, and then the futile attempt of the Salamanders to strike back. Just the perfect microcosm of the entire Dropsite Massacre. Really wonderful.

Argrel Tal didn't order it with spite. It was regretful. Like slicing off a limb to save someone's life.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

It was a Raven Guard captain - not the Salamander. Anyway - one of the most tragic moments of the book and all HH. First Heretic is still Aaron's best HH book


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

"Be silent traitorous whore!" When the Custodes confronted the Blessed Lady once they found out about the betrayal. Found that funny, I read these books with my wife and I will randomly interject that into conversations now.

"CREATURE!" Angron's pet name for Argel Tal.

I also liked the end of the conversation that Argel Tal and Kharn had in "Betrayer" when Argel Tal concludes (paraphrasing):

"One thing is for sure, we are wrong in this war"
"How can you say that?"
"Because both sides are wrong".


I also liked in "Fulgrim" when Manus was talking to his first captain about a suitable punishment for an Astartes who failed him.

"I want his head!"
"Perhaps something a bit less severe, maybe we could take his hands?"
"What good is an Astartes with no hands?"
"More good than one without a head".


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

''It's also a hammer".

Loved that bit


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> "I want his head!"
> "Perhaps something a bit less severe, maybe we could take his hands?"
> "What good is an Astartes with no hands?"
> "More good than one without a head".


I always did like that little part as well.

There really are so many, it would take me ages to pull up all the quotes I loved. The one that always sticks out for me though is:



> “Then you are welcome on my ship, Iacton Qruze.’
> ‘And who are you?’ asked Qruze.
> ‘I am Captain Nathaniel Garro of the Eisenstein.”


The events surrounding the Eisenstein and Garro had always been one of my favorite parts of the Heresy, long before the series was even thought of. So this particular moment will always be beyond epic for me.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hailene said:


> If I recall correctly (and it has been YEARS since I read the novel) wasn't his point "We are mighty _because_ we are right."? That was the point.
> 
> He labored heavily on the point that might does not make right. That's caveman-level talk.


It wasn't caveman talk if you look at it from a very developed ideologue. I remember him also referring to a drowning man, and whether one should save him even if the drowning man fights him off. I highly doubt Sindermann was anti-imperial, especially around astartes. The point was that the Imperium was a pure form of human society, without dogmas of silly religions. As such the Imperium was mighty because it was right. 

I assume the idea is that because the Imperium's success and development was so high, it gave the Imperium the yolk to save the rest of mankind that were drowning in their own selfish ideology.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anakwanar said:


> It was a Raven Guard captain - not the Salamander. Anyway - one of the most tragic moments of the book and all HH. First Heretic is still Aaron's best HH book


Disagree on it being his best. Prince of Crows is pretty much the epitome of ADB's writing, with the bleak humour of Sevatar, and almost autistic way the Astartes are with one another. The right combination and ratio of action and dialogue, which was hard to do in a short. 

I have two from that book, honestly.

'It was the rats.'

And;

'You'll never guess how I got here'.

By the one and only, Sevatar [/WWE announcer voice]

And because I am an ADB whore, his unedited speech from Kharn in Betrayer

'Salt the fucking earth'. Never understood why they didn't swear more.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha Sevetars quotes all round are epic. But I did love 'It was the rats' in particular, going hand in hand with

"That makes him the new fleet admiral. Offer him my insincere congratulations on a rank he earned purely by being the last naval officer standing."


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> It was a Raven Guard captain - not the Salamander. Anyway - one of the most tragic moments of the book and all HH.


I stand corrected. It was indeed a Raven Guard captain by the name of Torisian. Sounds more Salamanders to me, haha.



ckcrawford said:


> As such the Imperium was mighty because it was right.


Aye. That's what I said. The Imperium is (supposedly) mighty because it was right.

You said that Sindermann said the Imperium was right because it was mighty (which, as you later corrected yourself, is not what he said). That's what I'm referring to as a "caveman level" argument. Not the line Sindermann said, but the one you originally erroneously attributed to him.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

"Death to the False Emperor!"


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

"One unbreakable shield against the coming darkness, one last blade, forged in defiance of fate. Let them be my legacy to the galaxy I conquered, and my final gift to the species I failed." - attributed to the Emperor of Mankind ADB

Can just imagine him penning this before he heads up to fight Horus during the climax of the heresy. Perfect quote.


----------

